# Bridge Pattern und AWT / Swing



## Libentis (8. Okt 2017)

Moin moin,
wir müssen für die Uni ein Framework für ein Spiel programmieren (wir haben uns für PacMan mit Multiplayer modus entschieden) und müssen 6 verschiedene Pattern benutzen. Jetzt hatten wir überlegt das Bridge Pattern für die GUI zu benutzen. Ich weiß gerade aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich anfangen soll. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Ansatz für mich? Danke im Voraus.

Oder ist das eine völlig absurde Idee und mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden?


----------

